
Apple patent blocks your iPhone from recording video at gigs - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.cnet.com/news/apples-new-patent-will-block-your-iphone-from-recording-video-at-gigs/?ftag=COS-05-10-aa0a&linkId=26091847
======
haspoken
This could be useful if one could acquire beacons to disable recording. Being
an IR broadcast, it shouldn't be very difficult.

Just think of all the people and places that would like to prohibit recording.

